

How To Develop a Exceptional Software Product  - abynav
http://www.abhinavgulyani.com/how-to-develop-a-software-product/
Notes on software development
======
allenc
Wow, is this a troll/joke post? _This_ is why developers look at marketers
with such disdain...

~~~
abynav
Looking at the other side of the view. What I am trying to tell someone in
this blog post is that there are cheaper options while you look at
programmers. I have personally hired a team of 3 developers who have developed
softwares for me (to automate few tasks) and they costed me a total salary of
1200$ which any native person from the west would had charged me atleast 3x
the same amount. Since, there are other options ofcourse and if any developer
who reads this post will under value outsourcing or systemizing the work in
this manner.

Anyways, for those looking for some open suggestions. I just did that. :)

~~~
allenc
Then just say _that_ , and leave the rest of the suggestions on creating a
product, finding a market, etc. out of it. It's like the tired old "if you get
x people for y a day" or "if you could only get [arbitrary small percentage]
of a [giant market]" marketing speak that any semi-experienced dev knows is
completely misleading.

There are devs struggling to make a few hundred sales in the iOS/Android app
stores while producing quality products. Selling software isn't easy, and
making it sound trivial well...makes it sound like a scam.

